# Esoteric E7082,,,,



## coopSCoupe (Sep 9, 2009)

*Esoteric Audio E7082*

*The baby of the family needs a good home,...*

" http://www.ebay.com/itm/290634854403?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 "

*Enjoy,...*


----------



## coopSCoupe (Sep 9, 2009)

Gettin' a little attention & some bids,....very cool.

Got a "practically" Brand New HEX S600s Component Set w/brand new vintage silk dome tweets also on the ol' auction block,...

If a DIYMA Member does "buy it now" on the HEX Set,... I'll eat the shipping & include a brand new XL Diamond Jacket,...

Let me know,...I'll change the shipping charges on the auction....


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

coopSCoupe said:


> Gettin' a little attention & some bids,....very cool.
> 
> Got a "practically" Brand New HEX S600s Component Set w/brand new vintage silk dome tweets also on the ol' auction block,...
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,
I'm Still waiting for my E7402 I paid for.....Way back when and You were looking into this and?:deal2:

Hard guy to get a hold of somethimes...

Please let me know what you have found out 

Thank You

Dave L.B.


----------

